
Work/Life balance is bullshit - ognevvv
https://medium.com/desk-of-van-schneider/work-life-balance-is-bullshit-f51bf8b3767#.ymrsofore
======
foldr
I find this quite sinister. It's essentially saying that there is something
psychologically wrong with you if you don't love the things you do to earn a
living. In other words, don't you dare think that there might be something
wrong with society just because you're working long hours at a job you hate.
If your job sucks it's your fault. This attitude, if successfully inculcated,
is of course very beneficial for people at the top of the food chain, who want
passive and compliant employees. But it reflects an utterly barren conception
of what life is and what might make it worth living.

------
thejay
It's called being young and stupid.

